# Waimarie update.



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

Since last on site we have experienced a pretty buoyant tourist season, with good numbers aided by the warmest Summer on record.
It can get quite uncomfortable on the bridge, above the boiler, when it is calm and 30 degrees outside! 
Some photos of the old girl and the old man and various over the last few months, as well as recent ones of a massive log jam after a flood in the river. Exciting stuff.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Great shots of the old lady Don, #4 says " Fair stands the wind for France"?
I can see it in your eyes!
happy cruising,

Bob


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Donald McGhee said:


> Since last on site we have experienced a pretty buoyant tourist season, with good numbers aided by the warmest Summer on record.
> It can get quite uncomfortable on the bridge, above the boiler, when it is calm and 30 degrees outside!
> Some photos of the old girl and the old man and various over the last few months, as well as recent ones of a massive log jam after a flood in the river. Exciting stuff.


Hi Don, I'm pleased it all worked out and you're back on site again.
Thanks for the post and looking forward to more in due course.

Best,

Taff


----------

